# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  PBA toxins in plastic and coffee makers, food containers

## doodle

In September 2010, Canada became the first country to declare BPA as a toxic substance. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A

Last year we had packed away our coffee makers with plastic parts, plastic food containers  and ordered all glass Chemex for coffee and glass food containers. Still have not found an electric kettle that has no plastic parts that come in contact with hot water. Do not know what BPA rating is of these plastics but not willing to take chance at this stage looking at risks listed in recent researches, some of those cited in above link. Completely giving up disposable plastic food ware is going to be hard.

Are you still consuming foods that come in contact with plastic? If anyone else has found good alternative for plasticky coffee makers, please share.

----------


## doodle

Title may seem more alarming than it was meant to be.  I meant to title it:

*Coffee makers, food containers and BPA toxins in plastic* 

I do not know  PBA content in the  plastics being used in popular kitchen appliances today, from what I have read BPA has been banned from being used in baby bottles.

----------


## Paulatized

This vintage pot that I use has no plastic parts.  Makes a great cup of coffee but is sloooowww to drip.

----------


## amy31416

I think some French Press coffee makers have no plastic...just metal and glass. I might get one someday.

----------


## doodle

French Press seems like too much work though and I heard coffee gets bitter with grounds stay soaked for more than few minutes.

So far this is what we have tried, Chemex is not too bad but water has to be heated in stovetop kettle.

----------


## angelatc

I use, and love, my french press coffee machine.  It isn't meant to make more than about 2 cups, and yes, if you let the coffee steep in the grounds too long it will get bitter.  I just make 1 cup at a time - no problem.

In the morning when I want more than 1 cup, I use a percolator that I bought for $1 at a yard sale. Looks a lot like this: http://bit.ly/fpzmeH but mine has black, not white, trim.  The plastic on it is bakelite, which is BPA free, and doesn't actually come into contact with the coffee either. Coffee snobs don't like the way perc'd coffee tastes though - sending it through the beans over and over can make it bitter. They seem to agree that the french press is the way to go for the best flavor. 

The first percolator I bought came from the store - brand new, and cost me about $35. It burned out in about 6 months.  The second one I bought came from eBay - it was so old it had a cloth cord.  It lasted a couple of years, then I accidentally ran it with no water in it, and it burned itself up.  Just coincidentally, I was headed out garage sale-ing that morning, and stumbled upon the one I have now.

The Chemex looks like more work than the French Press! But they are alike in that you have to heat the water up on the stove.

----------


## Acala

Thanks again to RPF.  I have used a drip coffeemaker for years even though I had a French press in the cupboard.  Thanks to this thread I pulled it out over the weekend and started using it.  Works great!  Simple, clean, no filters to mess with, tastes great, and no plastic!  I usually make one or two cups at a time and don't need to have a coffee maker that keeps the pot hot inevitably gets crusty and splashes coffee all over counter.  And a French press will work just as well camping as in my home.  Just need to get another fro the office.

----------


## doodle

> I use, and love, my french press coffee machine.  It isn't meant to make more than about 2 cups, and yes, if you let the coffee steep in the grounds too long it will get bitter.  I just make 1 cup at a time - no problem.
> 
> In the morning when I want more than 1 cup, I use a percolator that I bought for $1 at a yard sale. Looks a lot like this: http://bit.ly/fpzmeH but mine has black, not white, trim.  The plastic on it is bakelite, which is BPA free, and doesn't actually come into contact with the coffee either. Coffee snobs don't like the way perc'd coffee tastes though - sending it through the beans over and over can make it bitter. They seem to agree that the french press is the way to go for the best flavor. 
> 
> The first percolator I bought came from the store - brand new, and cost me about $35. It burned out in about 6 months.  The second one I bought came from eBay - it was so old it had a cloth cord.  It lasted a couple of years, then I accidentally ran it with no water in it, and it burned itself up.  Just coincidentally, I was headed out garage sale-ing that morning, and stumbled upon the one I have now.
> 
> The Chemex looks like more work than the French Press! But they are alike in that you have to heat the water up on the stove.


Chemex is not too much work but it does use paper filter and unbleached filter sometimnes can leave tiny bit of cardboard taste.

I think I'm going to get a Fench Press and give it a try

----------


## doodle

> This vintage pot that I use has no plastic parts.  Makes a great cup of coffee but is sloooowww to drip.


Cool looking gadget. 

I almost got the stovetop Bialetti Espresso maker but this video scared me off 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMZtm2zyNgg

----------


## Paulatized

It's a Revere Ware; 8 cup, 4 piece, Copper Clad, Stainless Steel, Patent 2272609.  It's a keeper alright.   You gotta get the water to boiling or it won't drip through very good.  It was handed down from my husband's mother.  Virtually a lifetime type of coffee pot.  You can still find them on ebay and I saw one on Etsy.   I want to try a French press too.  They frequently have them at TJ Maxx for around $20.00 and most don't have plastic parts.  I'm looking for the ultimate cup of morning coffee. (Forgot to mention, it does have hard plastic handles but no internal plastic.)

----------

